# DC Series Motor - "Overdrive".



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought I would start this post to explore and better understand the possibilities of weakening the field of a DC series wound motor at higher rpm. Would it be possible to put a resistor in parallel with the field of a DC series motor and engage it at higher rpm to provide more current to the armature and therefor more torque at the same rpm? 

There must be something wrong with this thinking..or ppl would be doing it more. Or maybe just beneficial for trying to get best drag race performance....??? Are the drag racing guys doing this? 

What is the interaction with this and advanced brush timing? I'm thinking brush timing is similar in weakening the field at higher rpm.... no?


(I'm no motor guy...can u tell?? )


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> I thought I would start this post to explore and better understand the possibilities of weakening the field of a DC series wound motor at higher rpm. Would it be possible to put a resistor in parallel with the field of a DC series motor and engage it at higher rpm to provide more current to the armature and therefor more torque at the same rpm?
> 
> There must be something wrong with this thinking..or ppl would be doing it more. Or maybe just beneficial for trying to get best drag race performance....??? Are the drag racing guys doing this?
> 
> What is the interaction with this and advanced brush timing? I'm thinking brush timing is similar in weakening the field at higher rpm.... no?


See post #4 http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53206 Just get a good controller and gear it correctly and you don't have to go thru the trouble. But if for some reason, you want to, WTF, go for it


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Major. I did some looking, but couldn't seem to find an explanation like that. . . I don't think i'll bother..


----------

